# Pics of your dirty horse?



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Blondehorselover said:


> Does anyone have any pics of how dirty your horse is/has been? My white gelding isn't white at the moment....it'd make me feel better to know I'm not the only one


I don't have any pictures but I can tell you how dirty my horses are!

My white horse..he isn't white any more.. Hes well.. Brown..Green..all sorts of colours. Mud + Laying in Manure = Not white horse. 

And the rest of my horses (the other eight) are just as muddy! Maybe not as much as manure but still lots of dried up mud, wet mud and hay all in their mane! My horses are slobs..What can I say?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well this is my black and white gelding he likes to roll. this is the summer him haha. also my little brown and white gelding.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll have to take one of my grey mare tomorrow, she's a pig. It's always the lightest ones that like the mud the most it seems....


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is Pacha. He's brown so the dirt doesn't make much of a difference, but he was definately the dirtiest of the 6 horses. This was taken on Saturday when it was rainy and misserable outside.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Actually, all of my horses are relatively clean creatures by nature. Of course, it doesn't hurt that down here, having standing mud for them to roll in is a pretty rare thing LOL.

I did manage to get a pic of Dobe a while back. This is one of the only times I've seen him purposefully roll in the mud and get up dirty.









And, of course, right now there simply isn't a dry place for him to roll so...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Rodeo is fairly clean, and when he is dirty, Im usually planning on grooming him anyways, so its not big deal. Here are some pics of him when we were still in WV. They had red clay there, so when he was dirty after a while, it was almost like he was just that color.

















In this pic, his right front, and his left hind are supposed to be white.....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I will not post a picture of my horse all dirty...would be like posting a picture of myself when I first wake up in the morning & throw on my barncoat with my jammy pants & boots to run out & feed the horses.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I will not post a picture of my horse all dirty...would be like posting a picture of myself when I first wake up in the morning & throw on my barncoat with my jammy pants & boots to run out & feed the horses.


I'll post a picture of myself in the same getup tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

here it's been really wet and muddy


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

merrylegs is actually white (on occasion)


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Danut being the filthiest horse that I've ever seen. He is supposed to be gray, almost white. 

















Decebal, he is fleabitten gray.


----------



## izzynella (Dec 3, 2011)

I dont have any pictures of my two rolling naked..but i got some funny ones of my mare enjoying a nice roll with her rug on


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

damnedEvans said:


> Danut being the filthiest horse that I've ever seen. He is supposed to be gray, almost white.
> 
> View attachment 80862
> 
> ...


 
Haha I think you win this one!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is my beautiful white horse:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

My other mare:



















This poor guy is dead now, but I could have killed him prematurely this day:


































Different horse, same day:


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

This is Aidan who is really grey (just about white)- and the devil red clay in NC


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

BAahahaha! At least they have fun right? I have declined a trail ride or two just to spend the hour trying to see my white horse again...I don't know why I do it, he just rolls right after he's let loose


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

HarleyWood said:


> well this is my black and white gelding he likes to roll. this is the summer him haha. also my little brown and white gelding.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80793


I REALLY like this horse's coloring! So pretty! What is his name?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

IMG01914-20111103-1247.jpg picture by SarahAnnMan - Photobucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redlover01 (Oct 31, 2011)

haha i dont have any pictures of him dirty but oh boy ...when i go out to groom him after i give him a bath the day before ....i go out to the pasture and looks at me with those big eyes saying haha you have to clean me again ....mud will be caked on him .....we call him blondie when he gets muddy bc he is origanlly sorrel but when he has mud caked all over him ...well he looks like a palamino


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Not too dirty here, but one day I went out on a dry clear day and the bay was COATED in mud! To this day I still can't figure out where the mystery mud came from!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Belle


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

This is my friends little grey pony. It was an effort to get him clean again....


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

She loves to roll, expecially in the mud!!


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

This is Cinnamon, just after finding the only dirt pile and rolling in it


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Amir said:


> This is my friends little grey pony. It was an effort to get him clean again....


Haha GREY pony?


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't have any pics but I had a chestnut mare once that really wanted to be a gray. I had this mare in Louisiana and the dirt there is literally dark gray. This mare, even after no rain for weeks, would find mud, which looked like wet cement, and just cover herself in it..belly, ears, face, everything. Her favorite time to go out, of course, was right after a good soaking rain..all that lovely gray mud to roll around in. I gave up ever brushing it out. It was pretty much standard practice to just hose her off and watch the color transformation.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

MY LORD AT SOME OF THE CONDITIONS YOU GUYS HAVE TO DEAL WITH!!!
Thankfully it takes a lot, and I mean a lot, of rain to make any mud in my pasture. Even then the only place that gets muddy is around the water trough, around the barn, and a dip back near the back of the fence line where a creek runs, and even all of those place have very little, none big enough for a horse to roll in. My mare only gets yucky looking when she gets wet then rolls, she will dig up some dirty if she has to. I will get a picture soon.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

haha dont have a pic of it but my gelding decided that he was going to roll in the mud/manure then go sit in the pastures hay...he looked like a scarecrow, not to mention the poor horses who had mud all over thier hay!


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

This is a picture of one of the horses at our barn:










Soo muddy! Luckily he had a blanket on but the rest of that side of him was soaked too! If he didn't have the blanket on he would have stayed like that, since it was like 40 degrees out!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh boy did HE have fun. Had the owner seen him? Thre is going to be some serious brushing going on...good grief..that head!


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

tlkng1 said:


> Oh boy did HE have fun. Had the owner seen him? Thre is going to be some serious brushing going on...good grief..that head!


She wasn't there, but I sent her the same picture on my phone XD


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Does it count if he actually got dirty at work instead of playing?


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Oy! Dirty horse + paint colors = norm at our house  








What he normally looks like
















What he normally looks like


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

pretty sure my palomino colt is under that 3 inches of mud SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so glad Rascal is black  pictures to follow if I can get MY pc working again. Suing the boyfriends laptop


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Aren't gray horses fun? :lol: My horse is a faded gray paint, so he is very much so white all over. BUT his dream in life is to be a nice colorful paint horse, and he'll take any opportunities he can!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking forward to spring...my girl fancies herself a black too!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

My Appy Mare:








(^please excuse the fact she is so fat, she is around 7 months pregnant in this picture taken yesterday)









When she is clean(very rare occasion):

















I love my appy, with her coloring I can hide some dirt, "Oh, that's not dirt, that's a spot."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If there is mud, he will find it and lay in it.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have 3 greys, a palomino, and used to have a paint. I feel your pain!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Well here we have a lovely muddy Lottie with her winter coat:









And this is Lottie's clean summer coat


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

*This doesn't even do it justice.*

He was even dirtier than he looked.


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

You guys have no idea... hahahahaha 
Try grooming a pasture horse in the middle of a rainy fall season.
Here's her mane.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine is hilarious but I'm a twit when it comes to downloading pics. Help?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

heres more of my boy Charlie....i think hes just allergic to being clean.....


----------



## MomoMozyyy (Jan 3, 2012)

My horse Romeo refuses to allow me to post pictures of him unless he is groomed to perfection so:

Heres my dad's horse, Trax. He sweats a lot and doesn't like bath time!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Even a little hay to add to the mix...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

They hay is in case anyone is hungry later, right?


----------



## becca289 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chance after a nice roll in the mudd


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

I dont have a picture but one time I was getting ready for a big competition that was on the following day. My mares pure white head to toe and I bathed her, she was gleaming!Never seen her so clean. I was convinced she cudnt do any damage that night in the stable. She had a brand new bed laid, a rug that went half way down her legs and a full neck cover......
the following morning, her intyre head was a greeny/brown mess with poo. She looked like some weird coloured horse. I swear she must have used her poo as a pillow!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Chance looks WAY too proud of himself


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Dapples; now you see them:








Now you dont:


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

A typical day on turnout - show season is challenging to say the least!


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah the joys of owning dirty horses.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh man, I do not feel so alone now. Thank you all. When I go feed Ollie this evening I will tell him he has a whole club of dirty horses that he is part of.


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

heres my dirty boy named 2 bits. this pic was taken 2 years ago. now he has a blanket lol


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I looked through all the pics of my horse from when I got her she was absolutely filthy and skinny but I dont have any real whole body shots of her or anything like that.. I know when I go out there today I should take some pics as she likes to roll in the mud and since we have had snow, then it melted, then rain.. the pasture is a muddy mess, and she looks like a mudball, at least she did yesterday


----------



## Ellie Bramel (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my! I could not beleave that a horse was worse>>>>than a dog after a bath.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Gosh, I feel sorry for some of you guys...My mare is soooooooo clean...I don't think I will ever complain about having to brush her dirties off again, as long as I live, after seeing some of these horses who obviously look for MUDHOLES to roll in!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

This is Shadey and Bodacious on a really good day. After looking through these pictures I have noticed one thing... It is mainly the white or light colored horses that get the dirtiest. I am pretty sure that they know that we have to work alot harder to get them clean. It has got to be paybacks on thier part. LOL


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't have any really dirty pics to post at the moment. But, you are not alone. My gelding thinks mud is made just for him to roll in, kick up, fling onto my mare, ect. and with this being the wet season you can imagine what I find on a daily basis.


----------

